
Viking frogmen chase Street View spymobile - billpg
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/10/street_view_frogmen/
======
Semiapies
_"Last weekend saw the launch of Google's privacy-busting Street View in
Norway"_

Because what you see driving down a public street is _private_.

